# Need Tips for Solar Eclipse



## Chris_M (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm hoping for some pointers based on the equipment I have.

Equipment I will have with:
Canon EOS 500D
Canon EF Lens 28mm Lens
Tamron 70-300mm Lens
Polarizing Filters for both Lenses
Remote Trigger
Tripod

We here in Ireland will be having a partial Solar Eclipse (approx. 90%) early tomorrow,
and I was hoping any of the more advanced photographers could give me some tips
on how to capture the best shots I can given the above equipment.

I am pretty comfortable shooting manual.

I'd appreciate any tips _as this will probably be the only time I'll ever actually see one, and want to get some_ *GOOD* _shots_.


----------



## Selwin (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Chris, I travelled to France about 15 years ago and the only advice I can give you is to just watch and leave your camera in the bag. It's a magical experience and there will be hundreds of photographers taking pictures and showing them off so you can take your pick. There were so many good shots that were so much better than I could have done myself.
If you're determined to shoot yourself, there are so many sources on the internet that provide detailed tips. I know I found a lot of them. Most said to use Manual exposure and use a dark grey filter. But I'm sure there are others here who can bring excellent advice.
Have fun tomorrow morning. I'm from the Netherlands and I'm going to watch it too


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2015)

Chris, I think you have two problems:

1. You probably haven't got the right equipment, as I'm not sure that a polarising filter will be good enough. Most experts say you need either a Solar Filter (you can make one Blue Peter-style for about £20), or a "Big Stopper" ND filter. See this article from my local camera store. I elected to go the "Big Stopper" route, on the basis that I'd also get more use out of it.

2. Bigger problem still.....your weather forecast is as bad as mine!! I'm pretty disappointed to say the least, as it looks as though we'll have 10 tenths cloud cover until after the eclipse has finished.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Selwin.
I will also be watching, but I would also like to shoot some, which is why I am bringing my remote.

I'm hoping to set up the shot, then shoot a few using the remote,
check and adjust the camera angle if necessary, shoot a few more via remote while watching, etc.

The reason I was asking here, is I just got home from work, need some chow, and want to hit bed early, coz my headache is a bit heavy for browsing this evening.
So I was kinda hoping for some pointers based on the equipment I have all in one place,
which I could then have a browse over in the morning before I head out to work.

Was only ever twice in the Netherlands, same town both times, Venlo, when I used to live in Germany.  Shopping as I'm sure you can guess...


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 19, 2015)

Right about the weather Jim.
Although I'm hoping tomorrow goes like today here, weather-wise.
Started out with fog, only 20-30 meters visibility, but cleared up to bright 'n' sunny by about 9.

The buying or making of bits are a no-go here because I can't get to a shop before it happens in the morning.
I just have to work with what I have...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, good luck with the weather....but if it is good, please take care. Don't use the optical viewfinder!


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, your forecast was right Jim.
It was total cloud cover, best we could do was see an overall darkening of the daylight...

...until the sun burst out about 20-30 minutes after it was all over...!!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2015)

Same here, total bust as I feared! Maybe next time!!


----------



## Selwin (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes here in the Netherlands too. I guess all that is left for us is a total eclipse of the earth by itself. Happens every 24 hours....
There are nice images on the internet though. Much better than I could have taken myself. As usual...


----------

